# what kind of bulbs go in mk4 Jetta reverse lights?



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

im trying to order LED reverse lights from 42DD and i dont know if its BA9S or BAX9S. haha. thats whats they have them listed as.
also, anyone know what bulbs go in the rear interior lights of an MK4 Jetta? are they 39mm or 42mm?








thanks


----------



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: what kind of bulbs go in mk4 Jetta reverse lights? (sbuogr)*

42DD has an install listing, I would check their site. The rear lights on the grab handles are 39mm. 
The reverse lights are 1156 bulbs


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: what kind of bulbs go in mk4 Jetta reverse lights? (Clods-GTI)*

its not on the installing list. f**k


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: what kind of bulbs go in mk4 Jetta reverse lights? (sbuogr)*

bump. anyone?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

P21W or 1156, which is a BA15S or something to the like.
The rear map lights are 39mm


_Modified by GT17V at 4:27 PM 4-22-2008_


----------

